# Wild Side Offers Patriotic Designs For Fourth of July Holiday



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

On the Fourth of July, people want to be wearing T-shirts to picnics, fireworks, pool parties, and family gatherings that recognize this national holiday. With the great selection of patriotic designs offered by The Wild Side, it’s easy to either preprint designs or custom print designs on the customer’s choice of shirt.

There are patriotic graphics for all age groups and demographics. Check out the dozens of traditional designs like “Proud to be an American” and “God Bless America.” Or choose from designs that run the gamut from distressed print flags shaped like a heart or lips to flag prints overlaid on a skull, a ribbon, butterflies or a happy face. 

These full-color hot-split transfers are full-front size and can go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To see selections, go to American Patriotism | Wild Side Heat Transfers.

The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 
For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

